# How to preserve kasumi



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 26, 2014)

Here's a picture of Watanabe knife that I'm enjoying. Has it for about a month or so and only stropped so far. But eventually there'll be time when it needs to be taken to stones. I normally use Chosera 1k, Gesshin 2k and JCK 6k. All of those would replace kasumi with semi mirror finish. I've already tried on another Watanabe's knife, so I know for sure. 

Here on KKF I stumbled upon different recommendations for preserving kasumi: King 800, Gesshin Jinzo Aoto or some other natural Aotos. Or fingerstones. 

I find it a bit unreasonable to spend lots of money on yet another stone just for kasumi, but if I can go away cheap  then I might try it. And from all above stones, only King 800 seems to be pretty affordable (I'd like to keep it under 100$). But I don't really understand how can I preserve kasumi finish with just a King 800 cause it will be followed by 2k and 6k and they would destroy kasumi? I think I'm missing something here, but I don't know what 

Do you keep that hazy finish on your double bevel knives?

P.S. I actually sent email to Shinichi Watanabe asking how he created that kind of finish. Here's his reply: "We use micro grass ball shooting for the hazy kasumi finish. You need the shoot machine, so it is difficult to get same finish by you. You already have some good stones. I think you could get better surface with your stones." But hey does he really suggested me to stop buying new stuff?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 26, 2014)

As you surmise, you cannot follow the King 800 with higher grit stones and preserve the kasumi finish. If you want a higher grit kasumi finish on the blade road, you will have to use a higher grit natural, the Gesshin Jinzo or fingerstones.


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2014)

As you may have guessed, Watanabe is talking about bead blasting.

Maxim sells a very nice 1k synthetic fingerstone that I've used after final sharpening to restore a nice kasumi finish. Highly recommended.


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 27, 2014)

You can polish the entire bevel from the kuro Uchi down on the king 800, then raise the spine slightly and finish the edge on a higher grit stone


----------



## riba (Apr 27, 2014)

And finishing the edge / hagane only is very doable given the convexity


----------



## mark76 (Apr 27, 2014)

I found the fingerstonesby Maxim. But he has quite a lot. Which one do you mean, Norton?


----------



## Ruso (Apr 28, 2014)

My understanding is that you thing the secondary bevel as much as you need/want and apply any finish you want. Then you go back to King 800 to create that cloudy finish. After that you sharpen the primary edge as usual.


----------



## XooMG (Apr 28, 2014)

I've had some trouble getting a nice haze on a convex bevel. My Asano nagura actually put a misty finish on, but I hate how it looks when not totally even...I've tried loading up a little chunk of balsa or a small paper pad to try to just use slurry, but it doesn't have much effect.

Really don't want to make paper-backed fingerstones, but not sure how to get a great kasumi without.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for the comment guys!

I'll probably have to stop caring about preserving kasumi and just sharpen using usual stones progression. Seems like it takes more time/effort then I'm willing to give.


----------



## Asteger (Apr 28, 2014)

King 800 - You might also try the JNS 800, which I have and which also sounds similar to the King

Nagura - I haven't tried natural nagura (asano, etc) on a synth. But why not? Could be a more inexpensive way to try. I use nagura all the time on naturals. Very useful and gives you way more flexibility.

Otherwise, I like the suggestions above about first thinning then finishing the 2nd bevel in kasumi perhaps with that King, and then polishing the 1st bevel if you can.


----------



## Squilliam (May 3, 2014)

My green brick does a great job.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (May 3, 2014)

One of the members of this forum had pointed this thread some time ago about kasumi http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/1832-Gritbox%C2%AE?highlight=sacrilege


----------



## ThEoRy (May 3, 2014)

King 800 then Geshin Jinzo Aoto.


----------



## zitangy (Jun 13, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Thanks for the comment guys!
> 
> I'll probably have to stop caring about preserving kasumi and just sharpen using usual stones progression. Seems like it takes more time/effort then I'm willing to give.



10 minutes will give you a satisfactory result...
I dont take too much time chasing the kasumi haze.. Only at the very end after all the thinning and sharpening, I will use mud from 1000 grit stone ( naniwa homestone, brown color) as it leaves a slightly darker grey haze as compared to my other stones.

a. I hear that king 800 leaves a dark kasumi but i am not spending on it
b) apply with 800 grit sandpaper adn use even pressure initially
c) towards the end.. use single directional and lighter pressure 
d) There are times that I raise fresh mud form the stone itself with the sandpaper


rinse off and the effect whld be a lighter even Kasumi finish ( whatever the color efffect of the mud you have collected)

finally, when you flatten your stones.. that wld be a good time to collect your mud in a plastic container or give your knives a good mud spa....

have fun and good luck.
d


----------



## schanop (Jun 13, 2014)

On finishing with courser grit stones, I have had good results with king 800. But since JNS 800 has arrived, king 800 has been smashed down into pieces for other usage.

Here's a factory finish vs JNS 800 for initial honbadsuke for this santoku.


----------

